# Spiced Apple juice Wine



## Wade E (Sep 8, 2006)

I want to make a spiced apple juice wine. I have bought some all
natural apple juice with absolutely no additives that is pressed and
tastes almost like cider. I would like to add spices and put raisins in
it. I will be making 1 gallon to try. I have never used raisins and do
not know when to put them in, take them out or how much to use. Anybody
give a helping hand here. I would appreciate it. If I were to mull it,
would I simmer 1st with the mulling spices or put the mulling spices in
when its fermenting? Thanx, Wade
*Edited by: wadewade *


----------



## ms.spain (Sep 8, 2006)

Raisins- I would chop them up, and add them to your primary(use a straining bag for ease of removal).
As far as spices, I would use whole spices-cinnamon sticks, whole cloves, allspice-in the primary.
I have also added acinnamon stick to a bottle of wine and aged a few months.( Dip the cinnamon stick in sulfite solution first)Yummy!!
If you decide to mull the wine after fermentation, I would add the spices with the wine in a large pan and slowly heat to near the boiling point.


Hope this helps!


----------



## pkcook (Sep 9, 2006)

Wade,


FoundSpiced Apple Wine at Brewsupplies.com. Here is the link http://brewsupplies.com/homemade_wine_recipes.htm. 


As far as mulling is concerned, here is a snipet I grabbed off a site:

<H1 align=center>*Mulled Wine*</H1>
<CENTER>







<H2>*Wine heated with sugar and spice is called a "mull"*</H2></CENTER>
<BLOCKQUOTE>


In the midst of winter, in the long dark and cold evening, a warm and rosy cheer is brought about by a nice hot mulled wine shared amungst a group of friends or neighbors. The really great thing with mulled wine is it tends to be better with rough dark red wines. The trick is to heat the wine with the spices and make sure you do not boil the mixture. Boiling will drive off most of the alcohol, which has a lower boiling point than water. If you have thermometer then keep the temperature at no more than say 60C (140F). Serve in hot glasses to conserve the heat.</BLOCKQUOTE>
<BLOCKQUOTE>


If you have an open fire then you can try the classical method of heating mulled wine. Many moons ago in ancient Britain they produced "mulling irons" specifically to heat your ale or wine. You heat your iron in the fire. Tap the heated iron to remove any ash or scale and the dip the iron into your wine. This not only warms the drink but also imparts a ferrous taste. 
<CENTER></CENTER>


YoBrew's traditional mulled wine 
Ingredients 


2 Bottles of Red wine (a rough dark red is best) 
_Country wines with plenty of tannin do well. Bilberry, damson, blackberry, black plum and blackcurrant. Why the rough wines do better than the good ones when mulling wines I'll never know but its a fortunate fact, and its the destiny for my elderberry which never quite made the grade. 
Four small oranges _
1 Large lemon 
Orange rind 
Brown Sugar (or 2 table spoons of Honey) 
12 Cloves 
2 sticks of Cinnamon (Each 3 inches long) 
(Aniseed &amp; Fennel optional)



Instructions 
</BLOCKQUOTE>
<BLOCKQUOTE>


1) Insert 4 cloves into each small orange 
2) Grate the peal from the fourth orange and squeeze the juice into a cup 
3) Grate the peel from the lemon and squeeze the juice into the cup of orange juice. 
4) Add the grated orange &amp; lemon peel and the three small oranges to into a pan 
5) Add the Cinnamon sticks. (and optionally other spices such as Aniseed &amp; Fennel) 
6) Pour the bottles of wine into a pan and warm to about 60C (140F) (DO NOT BOIL). 
7) If possible warm the gasses to be used 
8) Add the orange &amp; lemon juice 
9) Add sugar or honey to taste, stiring while adding 
SERVE</BLOCKQUOTE>
<BLOCKQUOTE>



(If you would like to do this using an open fire whilst your muffins are toasting then do steps 1 - 9 and only warm the wine (say 40 - 50 C) 
Then each guest dips the heated iron poker into their drink to raise the temperature and to impart a ferrous taste. Always tap the poker first and trust that your poker is not toxic. 


This should overcome the winter cold and provide jollity and good cheer. </BLOCKQUOTE>


----------



## Wade E (Sep 9, 2006)

Thanks everyone. I'm off to the store to get my supplies.


----------



## ms.spain (Sep 9, 2006)

If you plan on back-sweetening this wine, try brown sugar.I tried this for the first on a gallon of apple wine, and it was YUMMY! Something about the brown sugar brought a very nice richness-really brought out the apple flavor.


----------



## pkcook (Sep 9, 2006)

Ms Spain,


The brown sugar sounds perfect with apple, almost like apple pie!


----------



## Wade E (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks MSSpain, I am putting together the Spiced Apple Wine tonight and
the brown sugar back-sweetening sounds awesome as I always back-sweeten
. My wife and I do not like dry wine. I am making 6 gallons, how much
raiins would you use for this anyone. I have never used raisins before
but I hear that they add alot of body and I do believe they would
really blend well with this wine. I will be chopping them up. Thanks


----------



## pkcook (Sep 12, 2006)

Wade,


Most of the recipes that I found that used raisins used 1/2 lb per gallon (a few use 1 cup..not sure how much a cup of raisins weigh). 


Once you chop them up, the yeast won't leave much of them except a little hull, but still better to use a bag.


----------



## Wade E (Sep 12, 2006)

Ok the mulled spiced apple wine is ready to put yeast in. I have the
raisins, mulling sices, and 5 cinnamon sticks in the bag. I have 6
gallons of all ntural pressed juice in,pectic enyme, yeast
nutrient, yeast energizer, 6 campden tabs, 4 tsps. of acid blend, 7
lbs. of sugar and SG is 1.090. I'm going to begin the yeast starter
right now.See Ya later.


----------



## Waldo (Sep 13, 2006)

Looks good.......really good


----------



## MedPretzel (Sep 13, 2006)

Scratch the lemon rind (unless you like it), scratch the honey. Put cloves, cinammon stick, and sugar to taste (get it real sweet). Use the carlo-rossi wine - or whichever cheapest you can get in yoru area. You might want to try a dab of nutmeg as well. Some people put a shot of rum in there, but I don't think you need it at all.


Do not let the concoction boil. You should heat it for about an hour, take the spices out and drink warm. It tastes best outside in very cold weather.


If you happen to have some left over, put in a bottle with a screw-cap, and put it in the fridge. You can microwave it for 1:45 on high to get the right temp.


HUGELY popular drink in Germany at christmastime, and I am forced to make it every year for the husband. 


Obviously, with me too. I seem to know *something* in the kitchen!


----------



## MedPretzel (Sep 13, 2006)

Whoops, here's a good website that offers plenty of variations on the same recipe:


http://www.altfrankfurt.com/Weihnachten/


----------



## Wade E (Sep 13, 2006)

Should be nice and good for next Thanksgiving with a Cranberry wine
that I cant wait till cranberrys to become available to get that
started.


----------



## MedPretzel (Sep 13, 2006)

_Anything_ that has the name "Glow" in it is good.


----------



## Waldo (Sep 13, 2006)

You mean like "Waldglow"


----------



## pkcook (Sep 13, 2006)

Waldo,


Your are too much


----------



## MedPretzel (Sep 14, 2006)

Very nice!!!!


----------



## Wade E (Sep 19, 2006)

Spiced Apple getting racked into carboy.


*Edited by: wadewade *


----------



## Wade E (Sep 19, 2006)

Spiced Apple being degassed.


*Edited by: wadewade *


----------



## Wade E (Sep 19, 2006)

Spiced Apple ready to finish fermenting and clear.


----------



## peterCooper (Sep 19, 2006)

Wadewade, 

Explain. Why do you degas when you rack to the carboy?


----------



## Wade E (Sep 20, 2006)

I typed in degassing but what I really was doing was mixing in the
little bit of water that I was short on for topping up the carboy.


----------



## Wade E (Oct 19, 2006)

Spiced Aplle not clearing on its own and like the Pear, its going to
have to be sweeten as it tastes horrible by its self. I think I'm going
to stop bringing original SG to 1.090. I think maybe its too high for
my taste, from now on I'm going to try 1.070. I'm not sure what I'm
going to use to sweeten this up yet maybe the Senaca apple juice
concentrate. Anybody else have any ideas. I was thinking alo fresh
apple cider because I'm going to have to use Super Kleer anyway.


----------



## masta (Oct 19, 2006)

Wade I have used the liquid non frozen apple juice concentrate and it works very well. It adds sweetness and lots of the apple flavor you want.


----------



## Wade E (Oct 19, 2006)

will it cloud up my wine if i cleared it first.


----------



## masta (Oct 19, 2006)

I did not see much clouding from the times I used it...but I would stabilize with sulfite and sorbate then sweeten before adding any fining just to be safe.


----------



## earl (Oct 20, 2006)

Wade
I made an apple/raspberry wine earlier in the year and I sweetened it with frozen apple/raspberry concentrate. I added it just prior to bottling and the wine is just as clear as can be. I did stabilize with sorbate and used kc supercleer about 4 weeks prior to bottling.


earl


----------



## Wade E (Oct 20, 2006)

Earl, I used apple cider which was very cloudy, added raisins, cinnamon
sticks, and mulling spices to it in a mesh bag and it is still cloudy.
I dont think this one will clear up on its own. I racked it for the 4th
time yesterday and its not much different looking from when I first
started it. SG is at .990 for 2 1/2 weeks and I stabilized yesterday
also. See what happens from here.


----------



## jojo (Oct 22, 2006)

time will do it. 2.5 weeks is nuttin'.


----------



## Wade E (Oct 22, 2006)

Yes I know Its just the only one that hasnt started clearing on its own
by now. Usually by now Theyre pretty clear, some still dropping a
little sediment, but this one is like a river in its flood stage.


----------



## pkcook (Oct 22, 2006)

Wade,


How much pectic enzyme did you use?


----------



## Wade E (Oct 22, 2006)

A touch over 1/4 tsp. of the liquid. It says on the bottle 1/4 tsp. per 5 gallons on this is a 6 gal. batch.


----------



## jojo (Oct 22, 2006)

wadewade said:


> Yes I know Its just the only one that hasnt started clearing on its own by now. Usually by now Theyre pretty clear, some still dropping a little sediment, but this one is like a river in its flood stage.




I'm a Sparkeloid freak. Works everytime. But I am sitting on may hands with a recent batch of peach. I need to know first hand if there is a difference in going the distance without finings. Some of the big dogs here swear by it. I gotta see it for myself. 


There are so many variables in this business. The difference could amount to just one single detail. It's very forgiving though - wine making that is.


----------



## Wade E (Oct 22, 2006)

I myself use the Superkleer but have never tried the sparkloid. Yhe
super Kleer works every time for me in about 12 hours so until it fails
I'll stick to this.


----------



## Wade E (Oct 28, 2006)

I just bottled the Spiced Apple and this one will last awhile because
it definetly nneds to age or maybe its just terrible. We'll see in
about 6 months to a year, Fingers crossed.


----------



## pkcook (Oct 28, 2006)

jojo, 


I've only used finings in two kits (came with the kit) and a mead that I used Super-kleer on yesterday (worked great by the way). The rest of my wines I've allowed tosettle out on their own. Most have been brilliantly clear, but I bulk everything for at least 6 months. Most wines will eventually clear given enough time.*Edited by: pkcook *


----------



## Wade E (Nov 12, 2006)

Just opened a bottle of the Spiced apple wine and it has come a long
wat in a short time. This was terrible at bottling. Anyone ever made
Apple Mead? I think I'm going to try this soon.


----------

